# Just A Question: Why Are Gold/plated Watches Avoided Like The



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

plague?? is it the bling? is it a generational thing? what? is it related to financial class structure? Have to admit I recently turned 60, and after mostly SS watches, the gold toned vintages are attracting me .....cuz maybe everyone else is avoiding them! haha!

My 1963 Spanish made flamenco guitar head stock winding gear is gold plated......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bry is getting ready to post.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

lol im not


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> lol im not


Blouse. :tongue2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thian said:


> plague?? is it the bling? is it a generational thing? what? is it related to financial class structure?


Depends if you intend to be seen wearing it in public, Thian ! :lol:

Me ? I wouldn't be seen dead in a gold-tone Seiko 7Ax8.







Doesn't stop me having one in my collection though. 



Thian said:


> .....cuz maybe everyone else is avoiding them!


As I've written elsewhere, as with any gold-plated watches, if buying used, people will tend to shy away from worn plating -

simply because, a watch with poor plating will always look more 'second-hand' than the equivalent (plain) stainless version.


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Itâ€™s not just watches. One of my clients is a high street chain. Over recent years it has often come up in conversation how the trend has turned from Gold during the 70â€™s & 80â€™s to Sliver, Platinum, White Gold etc in recent years.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I think it's mainly WIS fashion and, of course, steel is more butch 

Personally, I like a bit of gold:



















Cheers


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

"Steel is more butch"

Well, yeah, that makes sense. A soon as a watch turns gold, it becomes a piece of jewelry, in my opinion, rather than a tool for telling the time. So the masculine sense tells us. I'm often naturally suspicious of a man who lives in a deprived area, and who is wearing a lot of gold bling - it's just an inbuilt prejudice, I suppose. Not so for a woman. She has probably been given the watch as a gift from a man, so it's perfectly alright. Another sexist assumption, which doesn't really bother me.

But gold is a very old metal and is known for it's electrical properties, inability to tarnish and of course, it's beauty. Now I would ALWAYS favour silver over gold, simply because my dress convention is black, with the silver bits. I'd favour silver over gold anyday or stainless steel. However, if I were going more for the H.G./Steampunk look, I might well consider gold (in lieu of brass) against the earth colours of my outfit. I don't DO steampunk, so I have no requirement, whatsoever, for gold. Gold also looks much better against Mediterranean and afro skin but personally, it's not for me.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Doctor Varney said:


> a tool for telling the time


We like to call them 'toolwatches' but they're really just 'jewelry for men'


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

dapper said:


> Personally, I like a bit of gold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like gold too. don't mind a bit of wabi either - but only on vintage.

happy to have decided not to re-plate a couple which have brassed or got scarred plating.

adds a certain character. perhaps this is akin to my greying temples 

barring the cosmic (see friday watch thread thread) this is my current fav gold piece.










both worn and scarred this is a superb timekeeper.

it cleaned up well and goes with my dark blue suit for work (as opposed to the dressing gown shown).

this would of course look so much better with an in-focus shot in natural light but there we are...


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks, all, for your thoughts. Seems we have gone around the block with all your various opinions on the color gold.

My temples aren't greying yet but receding hairline...yes ugh! hahaha!

Nothing has been mentioned of cultural taste for this gold color. I say this because here in Japan the color is everywhere and is in the subconscious of all those japanese who visit the ancient temples and shrines and see the gold Buddha statues etc....

But still, SSteel is the most frequent watch choice here....again, likely the fashion trend....


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

dapper said:


> Doctor Varney said:
> 
> 
> > a tool for telling the time
> ...


Well, I think to get ultimate in 'tools' you'd have to be wearing a Casio G-Spot (_I mean Shock_). I think you're right - but there is nothing wrong with men wearing jewelry. In fact, where I'm from, it's pretty much standard.

The whole SS versus gold thing... I suppose we could call it 'colour-prejudice'. Just personal choice, at the end of the day.

And speaking of G-spots, do women have tools as well? Of course they do! My 710 has a big black one, with a gold tip! Now _that's_ ostentatious!


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > barring the cosmic (see friday watch thread thread) this is my current fav gold piece.
> ...


Got to admit - that _does_ look tasteful. Mainly because it appears old and probably wouldn't have quite the same character in stainless. It looks valuable but not ostentatious and I definitely would not class it as 'bling'. I suppose that's just classic design for you.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Doctor Varney said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


you are obviously a man of taste and character - even if a goth.

the watch is not expensive at all.

as you are well aware liking a watch simply because it is expensive makes you a chav, and they wear breitling and rolex :lol:

although if you wear said "bling tings" because of their style and build quality then you are a valued and much loved member of this forum :tongue2:

am allowed to say this as i own a blingy tag which shows i have neither taste enough to know better, nor cash enough for a breitlex.

:lol: :tongue2: :lol: :tongue2: :lol: :tongue2:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I like gold watches...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

chris l said:


> I like gold watches...


 :tongue2: :wub:

Got to admit here I have been looking around recently for a bit of gold.....got a hankering after wearing my TTOP a bit more, the new red gold Aqua Terras look very very nice......

BTW Dr Varney......WTF is "steampunk"? :lol:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

chris l said:


> I like gold watches...


gorgeous Omega with subdial second hand! my only gen quartz Omega from late 80s...


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I like gold watches happen to own a few, better pictures of this one can be seen on the electric and quartz forum page 2 under the thread (i dont do gold but) written by Paul (silver hawk)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I posted a thread a couple of years ago on how it was strange that I`m not keen on gold/yellow metal watches yet owned quite a few :huh:

Here`s the photo that accompanied it...










Five of the watches shown have since been sold but I`ve got four replacements 

*Omega Seamaster cal.1315 circa late 1970s*.










*Omega Megaquartz 32 Khz, cal.1310 8 Jewels circa mid 1970s.*










*Shanghai, `China Made` ZSH 19 Jewels.*


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Im not really into gold but i did realise that i have two in my collection which i do wear quite a bit so i guess it makes me a hypocrite


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Thian said:


> plague?? is it the bling? is it a generational thing? what? is it related to financial class structure? Have to admit I recently turned 60, and after mostly SS watches, the gold toned vintages are attracting me .....cuz maybe everyone else is avoiding them! haha!
> 
> My 1963 Spanish made flamenco guitar head stock winding gear is gold plated......


Thanks, All, for your great photos and input! Seems few are reticent to show them with today's current trend to SS larger models. The trend pendulum will one day swing back and we will be ready!!!! hahahahaha!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

IMHO, the most important is to get a balance between dial/hands and case, personnally I don't care it's gold or not, I just need this famous balance.

Bertrand


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Tranber, good point and one overlooked most of the time! Takes a delicate and trained eye to appreciate design balance....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> As I've written elsewhere, as with any gold-plated watches, if buying used, people will tend to shy away from worn plating - simply because, a watch with poor plating will always look more 'second-hand' than the equivalent (plain) stainless version.


O.K. I know I wrote that. 

But can somebody explain to me why this dog-eared looking gold-tone plated Seiko 7A38-7289 with some of the worst plating wear I've ever seen (in photos of them on eBay) made over $100 this morning ??? :huh:

Item # 370176587611


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Simple she can replated quite quickly once she has been refinished. Any karat 9,15,18,24 etc etc, you want watches rose plated, green gold plated?


----------

